# Conceived on 1st go or 2nd with IUI



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi has any conceived on there 1st or 2nd go at IUI, would be interesting to know.  Thank you.  Good luck ALL.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Skippy,

There are quite a few of us that conceived on 1st or 2nd goes of IUI on the BFP thread, have a peek!  We got lucky second time round!

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Skippy,

I conceived on our 1st and 3rd IUI's. Unfortunately I had an early m/c the first time round, but am now pg with twins - third time lucky!

Good luck,

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Skippy  

I was lucky to conceive on our first IUI.

Lots of luck to you

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

sorry to jump in, I just wanted to thank you all for replying to this post, I am about to start the IUI journey and its really nice to know that it does work.  

Emma xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck Emma    

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Janie77,

I am excited after the  shock and the , I have been told that I should take another 2 months of clomid which I am going to do as I have nothing to loose, I have to go private for IUI which again after my annoyance I am happy with as no waiting lists for me.

Thanks for your support  


Emma xx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi

I would also like to say thanks for replying to this post. It really does help to know that it can work especially when I'm on 2ww!!
Good luck everyone
CXX


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

We did not conceive on our 1st IUI however we did get a BFP with our 2nd and 3rd attempts.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Flora (May 24, 2005)

Hi All,

I've been reading the successes of IUI's and it's great to read. I am starting to look at IUI, but would really like to know the names of the clinics you are visiting or have visited for your treatment. 

Many thanks,
Flora


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I conceived on my first go of IUI. Unfortunately my beautiful little girl was born early and didn't survive for very long. 

I am hoping to go for my second go sometime soon when my DH is ready.

Good luck


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I conceived on my 2nd IUI going privately at St Mary's in Portsmouth


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

1st Time Round ......... 

xxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi!

I got a BFP first time round too.  It didn't last long unfortunately but we're going for a second try later this week.  It's good to see a few people with similar circumstances to me have gone on to have healthy pregnancies - thanks for starting this post!

Pippi xxxx


----------

